# XFL Football League to start in January 2020



## JustBonee

Ready for some more football?   ... and  will it last  this time?  ... 

The new football league starts play on Feb. 8 and teams will continue their preparation in Houston. Teams will start with training camp in their respective cities in December before coming to Houston in January for a combined camp at area stadiums.
XFL Training Camp sites in Houston are as follows:
Houston Roughnecks - TDECU Stadium
Dallas Renegades - Tully Stadium
DC Defenders - Rice Stadium
Los Angeles Wildcats - Durley Stadium
New York Guardians - Husky Stadium
St. Louis Battlehawks - Thorne Stadium
Seattle Dragons - Delmar Stadium
Tampa Bay Vipers - Turner Stadium
The XFL league played one season back in 2001 and was known for its intense style, colorful personalities and big-time backer, pro wrestling mogul Vince McMahon. The football league is promising to bring the 'fun' back to football and put "fans above all."

https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/ml...-for-8-teams-in-houston/ar-BBX0kAR?li=BBnba9O


----------



## Kaila

Thanks for this topic, Bonnie.  

Who does come up with those team names?! 

I wonder what tv stations they will be on?


----------



## fmdog44

I'll give it three weeks. Then POOF!


----------



## Don M.

Bonnie said:


> Ready for some more football?   ... and  will it last  this time?  ...
> The XFL league played one season back in 2001 and was known for its intense style, colorful personalities and big-time backer, pro wrestling mogul Vince McMahon. The football league is promising to bring the 'fun' back to football and put "fans above all."
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/ml...-for-8-teams-in-houston/ar-BBX0kAR?li=BBnba9O



If Vince McMahon is involved, this new league will probably be a "farce".  He has managed to turn his wrestling empire...WWE...into little more than endless commercials, and matches that almost seem more like violent Soap Operas, than real wrestling competition.


----------



## CJHHI29928

I don't see this league lasting very long if they don't offer it on free tv with the major networks like the NFL does on Sundays. Exposure is one of the major aspects of making a new product viable and the last attempt at this last year went under quickly because of limited access on the major networks.  I will be watching the experiment though since I am not a big basketball fan and not much else after college football and NFL are over come February.


----------



## Furryanimal

Every rival league that comes along ultimately fails.The AFL was the notable exception.If this ones proves to be different I will be amazed.


----------



## fmdog44

I was disappointed when the USFL failed . The other flops I could care less about


----------



## Old Dummy

CJHHI29928 said:


> I don't see this league lasting very long if they don't offer it on free tv with the major networks like the NFL does on Sundays. Exposure is one of the major aspects of making a new product viable and the last attempt at this last year went under quickly because of limited access on the major networks.  I will be watching the experiment though since I am not a big basketball fan and not much else after college football and NFL are over come February.



I remember watching the XFL games before on antenna TV. I didn't have cable and still don't.

I hope they show them again -- it was great fun watching IMO. Different than NFL games.

Anybody got an update on this? (Too lazy to Google  )


----------



## oldman

It could be interesting. Fans are looking for an affordable outlet like football. If they have good talent playing, bring back some of the rules that have been either changed or done away with and allow the officials to call the game as they see it, mistakes and all, it may have a chance. 

Main thing will be to have quality players at affordable prices.


----------



## fmdog44

Google it.


----------



## Kaila

I noticed that they will be having lots of different tweaks and innovations on the rules.  It might be interesting to see how that goes.
Only one foot inbounds needed for a catch, like college for that one rule. Catches perhaps easier to define that way, and easier to make, but still need some skill.

No coach challenges; all reviews just by officials.
Lots of guidelines aimed at making more and quicker action, with less waiting times for viewers promised.

Three Different options the team chooses, for the extra points, (no extra point kick)
that each option will count for different # of points, depending on which yard line they choose to start on....
and a totally different way to settle game ties.... each side gets 5 tries to score....

I haven't seen what networks they would be available to be seen on.
I would at least check it out, if available to me.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Kaila said:


> *I haven't seen what networks they would be available to be seen on.*
> I would at least check it out, if available to me.


I think I saw Fox to be one..


----------



## fmdog44

I don't watch bad NFL teams so watching this league will be a struggle. I never watched indoor football either.


----------



## johndoe

If it's a choice between basketball or football, I'll take football...any football.


----------



## Old Dummy

johndoe said:


> If it's a choice between basketball or football, I'll take football...any football.



Same here, it's the only sport I watch. And I don't even care about college FB.


----------



## Old Dummy

2020 XFL schedule, >>> CLICK HERE. <<<


----------



## jerry old

If MaMahon  is running the show, will there be wrestling at half time?
You know there will be a lot of bells and whistles, lot of fights o field and other nonsense, entertainment-will watch a bit see if it can be tolerated.,


----------



## Old Dummy

jerry r. garner said:


> If MaMahon  is running the show, will there be wrestling at half time?
> You know there will be a lot of bells and whistles, lot of fights o field and other nonsense, entertainment-will watch a bit see if it can be tolerated.,



LOL, have no idea, haven't dug into it that far.

All I know is remembering the fast, fun games from 20 years ago -- or whenever it was. 

We shall see.


----------



## Kaila

I agree with all of you...it's difficult to find interest in these sorts of games... 

they seem to be even more meaningless than the regular ones   
with less athletic skill... and the teams, have no history or fan following, or are not from our region...

the players are even less from our regions than the players on the regular teams.. lol

I will try to watch them, but no guarantee I will make it through one game or 1 weekend of it.

Thanks for posting the link for the schedule and for the stations, OldD.


----------



## Kaila

Old Dummy said:


> All I know is remembering the fast, fun games from 20 years ago -- or whenever it was.



When was that, OldD? 
I think maybe longer than 20 yrs ago? 

All I remember, myself at the moment, is that it was fun (for some of us) to watch when Tom Brady regularly threw 70 yards or so (memory is hazy, was it 80? It seemed like it at the time...) 
anyway, the perfect spiral going directly to a waiting Randy Moss (how did he get down there while TB was still in the pocket?) 
Randy, who was standing, lanky and tall (IF he felt like it)  Right on the goal line.

I cant remember longer back than that, which is probably when others here do think back on it.


----------



## Kaila

Kaila said:


> with less athletic skill...


speaking of this...I saw that former NFL Wide Receiver, Chad Johnson (who some years went by Chad Ochocinco)
Is trying out to be a KICKER, for this league. 

This should be fake sports news, Jerry, but it's not.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> I agree with all of you...it's difficult to find interest in these sorts of games...
> 
> they seem to be even more meaningless than the regular ones
> with less athletic skill... and the teams, have no history or fan following, or are not from our region...
> 
> the players are even less from our regions than the players on the regular teams.. lol
> 
> I will try to watch them, but no guarantee I will make it through one game or 1 weekend of it.
> 
> Thanks for posting the link for the schedule and for the stations, OldD.



Glad to see you back! 

Yes, the problem with the old (and new) XFL is total unfamiliarity with any of the teams or players. I guess I used to watch them because I was still winding down from the NFL season and it was still cold out, so not much else to do.

I will (probably) watch the first several games anyway. But if my sis texts me for dinner, I'll go!


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> When was that, OldD?
> I think maybe longer than 20 yrs ago?
> 
> All I remember, myself at the moment, is that it was fun (for some of us) to watch when Tom Brady regularly threw 70 yards or so (memory is hazy, was it 80? It seemed like it at the time...)
> anyway, the perfect spiral going directly to a waiting Randy Moss (how did he get down there while TB was still in the pocket?)
> Randy, who was standing, lanky and tall (IF he felt like it)  Right on the goal line.
> 
> I cant remember longer back than that, which is probably when others here do think back on it.



Mahomes is the new Brady.


----------



## johndoe

The quarterback for the NY team is a local guy who played for Penn Sate, so I intend to keep tabs on his performance. That might be part of the draw; to follow players you have an interest in.


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Kaila

Thanks for posting that schedule, Bonnie.
I will likely turn some of it on, just to see if I find any interest or distraction in it, or not.



johndoe said:


> That might be part of the draw; to follow players you have an interest in.



This is a good idea, which i will see if i can muster up some interest in any of the spcific players or teams.
I have no idea if i will, or if i will not have any.  It's worth a try for myself, since i am very limited in what else, I am able to do.


----------



## ClassicRockr

If this has anything to do with "extreme" sports, no thanks. NFL gets "extreme" enough for us. I was never into the WWF or WWE.


----------



## Kaila

I don't expect this to be rougher than NFL.  I thought it would be less so, but I don't know how it will be.

If it's "more extreme" then it would lose me as well.  It might lose me anyway.  But I will check it out, on the weekend.


----------



## Kaila

Anyone else going to check out, either of *today' s* games, on this February Saturday,
or tomorrow, Sunday's?
Schedule and tv stations are all listed in an above post, by Bonnie, I think..

There are some players some of you might have heard of, from either college, or professional....
such as QB Cardale Jones, and RB Williams....

A few posters have mentioned that they will now miss watching a football game, at times.
I dont know if these will hold any interest for any of us, or not.  I hope they do, but might not.

@Old Dummy @jerry r. garner @Bonnie @Pappy @Lethe200 @DaveA   others?


----------



## jerry old

Well, whatever it is -it's football
Well give it a look see. 
Not knowing who's who hampers the game for viewers.
I would like to see some type of football challenge the NFL.


----------



## Kaila

jerry r. garner said:


> I would like to see some type of football challenge the NFL.



Good idea.
But I don't think this would possibly do that.

There might be a few players who might get some 2nd chance looks, from this exposure.


----------



## Kaila

Full schedule on page 1 of this thread, Post # 35 .

2pm today, Sat, on ABC.
5pm today, Sat, on Fox.

2pm, tomorrow Sunday, on Fox.
And 5pm, tomorrow Sunday, on um...ESPN, I think.

A different post on page 1 of this thread, post # 11,
 notes a few of the specific and different rules.


----------



## jerry old

There you go Bonnie thanks
I've grown dependent on folks like Kaila, Lethe200, Bonnie to keep me informed of
'What's going.'


----------



## Kaila

Let's turn it on, at least, just to see if we can tell one team's uniforms/colors, from the opponent one!


----------



## Kaila

Oh well, my TV will not work at all, and I could not figure any way to stream it either..

My TV went out yesterday, due to the winter storms here, as did my INternet, but they both came back on last night.
Very clear and calm weather today , and my Internet remained on, today,
so I expected TV would be fine also,

but no, when I trned on the TV at 2pm, (Saturday) I then discovered that the TV is _back off_, so I cannot check out any of the game so far, today.
Ah well, I had tried to convince myself to get interested in it all week....but no, I cant see it, to try.

Let me know if anyone else finds it interesting, in any way, or even just better than whatever else is on.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Anyone else going to check out, either of *today' s* games, on this February Saturday,
> or tomorrow, Sunday's?
> Schedule and tv stations are all listed in an above post, by Bonnie, I think..
> 
> There are some players some of you might have heard of, from either college, or professional....
> such as QB Cardale Jones, and RB Williams....
> 
> A few posters have mentioned that they will now miss watching a football game, at times.
> I dont know if these will hold any interest for any of us, or not.  I hope they do, but might not.
> 
> @Old Dummy @jerry r. garner @Bonnie @Pappy @Lethe200 @DaveA   others?



Hi Kaila, you doing okay I hope . . . ?

I just quit work and turned on the current game, but I don't know who to root for. This is a huge dilemma, and is the reason I never got into college games -- too many teams to learn about and keep track of.

I don't know whose great idea this was, but they got way too much of the screen (bottom) covered with crap and gossip, too much of the game is obscured. I like the old days, when the technology didn't exist and they couldn't put anything on the screen besides the game itself. Oh well.

So did you learn how to root yet?


----------



## Kaila

Good to see you, OldD, and that is interesting about the screen.

I am certain I would agree with you on that, _IF_ I could see anything on my screen!

But nothing on mine, today so far,
so no, I haven't figured how to root for anyone. 

I was wanting _any_ distraction today, but the game is not on, and I have no idea, if/when,
the TV will come back.... oh well.
I am glad I didn't have too high hopes for this league.
Though I _had planned to check it out._


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Good to see you, OldD, and that is interesting about the screen.
> 
> I am certain I would agree with you on that, _IF_ I could see anything on my screen!
> 
> But nothing on mine, today so far,
> so no, I haven't figured how to root for anyone.
> 
> I was wanting _any_ distraction today, but the game is not on, and I have no idea, if/when,
> the TV will come back.... oh well.
> I am glad I didn't have too high hopes for this league.
> Though I _had planned to check it out._


 
So your TV is completely dead? Did you call the cable company or whoever supplies it?

As for rooting, your local college should have "Rooting Classes" available for little or nothing.


----------



## Kaila

It turns out it's widespread, OldD.
Another thread was started, about it:

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/tv-outage.46270/#post-1248432

No one knows how long it might be out.  I've No idea if i will catch any glimpse of tonight's or tomorrow's games.  

Those rooting classes sound good.  
Are there perhaps  Online Classes for that?  
I looked through our icons/emoji's, here,  and i cannot find _any Pom Poms_ !

I cannot comprehend why not.


----------



## jerry old

It's okay, all thing considered.  This is their first game, they will get better if the league last.  Defense is absent, but give them time.
The game moves fast, probably due to NFL fans disgusted with the refs 'conference,'
and all the yak, yak of commentators on sidelines, in the booth...
It was okay, watched it while I'm writing letters on pc.

DC won 31 to Seattle's 19 -Jim Zorn old Seattle QB is coach of Seattle.

The old AFL lured viewers with their long passes and fights; by  the time AFL and NFL
merged, the AFL had the superior teams.  
You can bet the NFL scouts are watching, trying to find talent for their teams.

Never got clear shots of the stands to see how many fans showed up.

All things considered, gave it a thumbs up.


----------



## jerry old

Kaila:  No tv, can't live without tv, has to be on whether I'm watching it or not.
Hope pc does not clunk out on you.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> It turns out it's widespread, OldD.
> Another thread was started, about it:
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/tv-outage.46270/#post-1248432
> 
> No one knows how long it might be out.  I've No idea if i will catch any glimpse of tonight's or tomorrow's games.
> 
> Those rooting classes sound good.
> Are there perhaps  Online Classes for that?
> I looked through our icons/emoji's, here,  and i cannot find _any Pom Poms_ !
> 
> I cannot comprehend why not.



Hmm, okay, I checked that thread out. I have OTA so I'm not affected. FWIW, the second game, on FOX instead of ABC like the first one, has VERY LITTLE crap and gossip on the bottom. Even less than regular NFL games. 

But I still don't know who to root for. It's Los Angeles vs. Houston. I have no hunting dogs in either of those locations. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Online rooting classes: I hadn't thought of that, but I'm sure there must be!

Sans Pom Pom smileys, maybe these can be a fill-in:


----------



## Kaila

jerry r. garner said:


> All things considered, gave it a thumbs up.



That's good, and it's interesting to hear about, thanks for writing all of tht, Jerry!


----------



## Kaila

jerry r. garner said:


> Kaila: No tv, can't live without tv, has to be on whether I'm watching it or not.
> Hope pc does not clunk out on you.



Right, Jerry.  
Yesterday for several hours, i lost both the INternet and tv, and felt a little isolated.
I had no idea when they would come back, which is what makes it harder.

The heat was flickering on and off, which was even more upsetting, but thankfully it stayed on.  It is VERY cold here, this weekend.


----------



## Kaila

Old Dummy said:


> FWIW, the second game, on FOX instead of ABC like the first one, has VERY LITTLE crap and gossip on the bottom. Even less than regular NFL games.



^^^^ That is interesting and good to hear!  
So, that is the Fox coverage, which is the same channel, for tomorrow (Sunday) afternoon's game.



Old Dummy said:


> Los Angeles vs. Houston. I have no hunting dogs in either of those locations.



I suggest, you(and we)  Try to remember that none of the players are from those locations, so the team isn't actually either. 

Perhaps try to choose some players or some play strategies, that appeal to you????? 

I like those cheering squads you posted above! Thanks!


----------



## jerry old

Wow!   I can't tolerate cold, (circulation) I purchased two electric radiators., they will keep a room toasty, if you keep door closed and it does not get below 35degrees. 
If furnace is acting ornery, but both radiators in same room-ah toasty.

Heat, up where you live is something to be concerned about, like big time concern.

2nd ball game is on, La vs Houston.  They look good on some plays, crumby on others.
number of fans, first tier is almost full, 2nd tier empty-it will depend on tv crowd and what networks are paying.

OD: as  you say, we don't have a dog in this hunt, kind'a strange to not care who wins.


----------



## Kaila

jerry r. garner said:


> Never got clear shots of the stands to see how many fans showed up.



Does it matter how many fans are in person?

Wouldn't they be successful or not successful, based on the TV coverage, instead?


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> ^^^^ That is interesting and good to hear!
> So, that is the Fox coverage, which is the same channel, for tomorrow (Sunday) afternoon's game.
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest, you(and we)  Try to remember that none of the players are from those locations, so the team isn't actually either.
> 
> Perhaps try to choose some players or some play strategies, that appeal to you?????
> 
> I like those cheering squads you posted above! Thanks!



I hope you get your TV back, so you can at least check out tomorrow's games!

I know nothing about nothing, but Imma root for Houston -- just cuz they got bright red "joiseys." Although I'm not really watching closely, it's just "on."

Maybe you can find an online "Crash Course in Rooting," so you can be ready if your TV works tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## jerry old

Kaila wants to know how much tv networks are paying to air games, that is the key to
survival, will goggle tomorrow or next day.

Okay OD, you got Houston, I'll root for LA-I prefer white uniforms.  Bama and
Ohio State wear  red jerseys.  I get tire of watching them murder the opposition.


----------



## Kaila

Old Dummy said:


> Imma root for Houston -- just cuz they got bright red "joiseys."



I thought about uniform and colors,  as a possible factor in our decisions!


----------



## Kaila

jerry r. garner said:


> Kaila wants to know how much tv networks are paying to air games, that is the key to
> survival, will goggle tomorrow or next day.



That sounds great, Jerry.  
Just curious, how it all works.   

And do the stadiums have to be rented?  Are they playing at smaller colleges fields?

But, no problem if you do _not_ get to looking anything up!




jerry r. garner said:


> Okay OD, you got Houston, I'll root for LA-I prefer white uniforms.



 SO we'll all choose sides, based on colors? 

I like red, so I'll root with OldD for this one.  

Then, I will promise to root for whoever Jerry chooses, tomorrow.


----------



## Old Dummy

jerry r. garner said:


> Kaila wants to know how much tv networks are paying to air games, that is the key to
> survival, will goggle tomorrow or next day.
> 
> Okay OD, you got Houston, I'll root for LA-I prefer white uniforms.  Bama and
> Ohio State wear  red jerseys.  I get tire of watching them murder the opposition.



Haha, okay Jerry.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> That sounds great, Jerry.
> Just curious, how it all works.
> 
> And do the stadiums have to be rented?  Are they playing at smaller colleges fields?
> 
> But, no problem if you do _not_ get to looking anything up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO we'll all choose sides, based on colors?
> 
> I like red, so I'll root with OldD for this one.
> 
> Then, I will promise to root for whoever Jerry chooses, tomorrow.



Kaila, when I was watching the first game, I got curious about the field size so I started "rooting" around and found this Wiki article all about the new XFL. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFL_(2020)

Okay on red! LA on top 14-12 right now, first half almost over.


----------



## Kaila

Good point, I wonder if the field is smaller or the same?

It would be nice and helpful of them,  if they would have each team have a very different primary color, so we could just root for our color teams! Like we are young children? 

What do any of you think of the announcers, and analysts.... ?


----------



## jerry old

Fox throws the money in the pot.

It is divided by the teams.  
Pay scale.
 27, 400 base pay
2,222 for each win
I,685 for pre game stuff (not clear)= 13 or 14 weeks not counting spring training (four weeks would you guess)so, around 18 weeks, probably
probably drag it out to 20 weeks.  Say they have four weeks of spring training= 24-26 weels.  That is close to half a year.

Also, the potential of being picked up by a NFL team which I would guess is what they are all hoping for.


----------



## Kaila

I need to rest...I will come back and read the added posts, next time.
Thanks for the fun.


----------



## peppermint

My son has a friend that is in that Football league....I rarely look at that.....Sometimes my husband tunes in the game....If he know's  my son's
friend is on the league that is playing....


----------



## C'est Moi

My husband is sleeping through the game downstairs on the sofa.   I suppose he's for Houston since that's where we live.


----------



## Lc jones

I will hope that will put the NFL out of business, OK now let me have it! LOL.


----------



## JustBonee

C'est Moi said:


> My husband is sleeping through the game downstairs on the sofa.   I suppose he's for Houston since that's where we live.



Yes,   Houston won  37-17   ......


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Good point, I wonder if the field is smaller or the same?
> 
> It would be nice and helpful of them,  if they would have each team have a very different primary color, so we could just root for our color teams! Like we are young children?
> 
> What do any of you think of the announcers, and analysts.... ?



Kaila, the field is a standard NFL field, 100 yards long -- which is what it looked like to me yesterday. 

A few other tidbits  are here.


----------



## DaveA

The first look turned me off.  Immediate sideline interviews as players come off the field ended with the f-bomb being dropped.  Nice start for the younger kids just taking interest in major (?) league sports.  The second turn-off is the legalized betting. I've never been a fan of betting on pro sports although I'm sure that I'm a minority in a world swimming in gambling of all forms.

Get enough money involved in winning and losing and it leads to problems.  Hopefully Vince McMahon doesn't turn it into a "clown show".  He seems the type to do anything, no matter outrageous, to boost revenues and to hell with any purity of the sport.

Just my opinions - others may have theirs.  The uniforms were nice, players were skilled, it's the aura surrounding the games that I'm uncomfortable with.


----------



## jerry old

Wikepedia has all info available, which is a lot.
salary brake down..
I do not like that wrestling promoter running the league, I think of him as a sleazy type fellow.
*Don A* states a lot of things that brother me, I just think this McMahon
 wants money and is not concerned on what he has to do to get it.
Gambling appears to be a strong pitfall.


----------



## Kaila

My TV signal came back on, so I could watch only the last part of that 2nd game, last evening....on Fox, at least the camera's were good.... 

and it looked to me as if,

Red uniform, #11, QB (P.J.Walker maybe?)  is the "next Lamar Jackson"  

But of course, the opponent team defense was overwhelmed, and the entire other team looked exhausted, by that time in that game.


----------



## Old Dummy

DaveA said:


> The first look turned me off.  Immediate sideline interviews as players come off the field ended with the f-bomb being dropped.  Nice start for the younger kids just taking interest in major (?) league sports.  The second turn-off is the legalized betting. I've never been a fan of betting on pro sports although I'm sure that I'm a minority in a world swimming in gambling of all forms.
> 
> Get enough money involved in winning and losing and it leads to problems.  Hopefully Vince McMahon doesn't turn it into a "clown show".  He seems the type to do anything, no matter outrageous, to boost revenues and to hell with any purity of the sport.
> 
> Just my opinions - others may have theirs.  The uniforms were nice, players were skilled, it's the aura surrounding the games that I'm uncomfortable with.



I noted a QB talking to a team mate yesterday, with a live mike. I kept waiting for foul language but didn't hear any -- which surprised me. So you DID hear it at some point? If this is part of the program, then I would not like it either.

Betting: I hate it and have only done it once in my life (SB two years ago) and will never do it again; it just ruins everything about watching the game IMO. I'm not a gambler anyway, it just never appealed to me.

However, I thought betting was legalized for everything now? What's different about the XFL?


----------



## Kaila

Some parts I found, were a little bit interesting...mostly just to see what it *is* and what it is *not*.

And the rule differences were a bit interesting to me.....
no coaches challenges, all booth reviews that were done well and quickly, using all of the available camera angles.... shorter time clocks...different player formations....especially on kicks....

Interesting, except for the parts that were _not_ interesting,  and I could ignore those....

There are always parts of anything I watch, (or partially watch)  that warrant my active ignoring measures.
Fox's coverage did not emphasize the betting, it seemed.

I wonder why they called so few run plays, and so many pass plays.   
And why they so often went for it, on 4th down, regardless of field position. 

Four of those type games in one weekend, seemed like over-saturation to me.
Not sure the whole thing will sustain enough of my or others' interest.

But at least it was something to check out.  Very glad the heat stayed on, and the TV and Internet, came back, for the 2nd half of the weekend.


----------



## Don M.

I watched the games yesterday, and noticed that the stadiums had Plenty of open seats....the fans were virtually all seated in the lower tiers of the stadiums.  Perhaps as this new league matures, the fan base will increase....but if these teams can't fill the stadiums to at least 1/2 capacity, I doubt this league will last very long.


----------



## Kaila

Yes but.....
I noticed that the "fans" that *were *there in person*, looked very enthusiastic!
*
Are they* paid actors or "real people?"
*


----------



## JustBonee

Kaila said:


> Yes but.....
> I noticed that the "fans" that *were *there in person*, looked very enthusiastic!
> *
> Are they* paid actors or "real people?"
> *


First game   .... probably a lot of friends and relatives ...lol


----------



## DaveA

"However, I thought betting was legalized for everything now? What's different about the XFL?"

Old dummy - -I only picked it up from what I read?  If you enter "XFL legal gambling" in Google Search, quite a bit of info will pop up.  Looks like all gambling is legal in 6 states but that's the extent of my knowledge.

I've always held that sports and gambling are not a good mix.  The influence of big money on the outcomes of games AND their scores is too much of a temptation for a few and those few who skew the results can destroy any confidence in fans that the games aren't rigged.


----------



## Old Dummy

DaveA said:


> "However, I thought betting was legalized for everything now? What's different about the XFL?"
> 
> Old dummy - -I only picked it up from what I read?  If you enter "XFL legal gambling" in Google Search, quite a bit of info will pop up.  Looks like all gambling is legal in 6 states but that's the extent of my knowledge.
> 
> I've always held that sports and gambling are not a good mix.  The influence of big money on the outcomes of games AND their scores is too much of a temptation for a few and those few who skew the results can destroy any confidence in fans that the games aren't rigged.



Thanks.

I hate gambling. The local radio sports guys always yak about the NFL games on Monday morning and that's fine, but it's more about who won a bet than the actual game itself.

If there was one thing I listened to my father about, it would be gambling. I did everything else he didn't want me to do, but I don't like gambling any more than he did. It corrupts everything.


----------



## Kaila

Tomorrow is Sat Feb 15, and the next day is Sunday, Feb 16,
 so there are more of these pseudo-football games 
To possibly consider a glance at:

Sat. :
2pm on ABC, and 5pm on Fox.

Sun,:
3pm on ABC, and 6pm on Fs1

I will glance at it, at some point.  I don't even remember which teams won or lost, last weekend.
I think the team wearing Red won.  Teams wearing red, usually do.  

And since last week was Week 1; I am pretty sure that every team's record, at this time,  is either 1 - 0, or 0 - 1.
See? I am keeping very close track of this.


----------



## Old Dummy

How has Kaila been? Okay I hope. 

I think your win/loss stats are 100% accurate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Imma get the ol' rootin' machine primed and fired up tomorrow afternoon. The NY team (Guardians) is the closest team to me geographically, and Federal law sez you gotta root for the closest team. So I be a-rootin' for them tomorrow. 

I sure hope they got RED uniforms.


----------



## DaveA

Old Dummy said:


> How has Kaila been? Okay I hope.
> 
> I think your win/loss stats are 100% accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imma get the ol' rootin' machine primed and fired up tomorrow afternoon. The NY team (Guardians) is the closest team to me geographically, and Federal law sez you gotta root for the closest team. So I be a-rootin' for them tomorrow.
> 
> I sure hope they got RED uniforms.


Same here, OD.  I'm up in Massachusetts and we were NY Giants fans until the Patriots came into the NFL, back in 1960 I believe.


----------



## Old Dummy

I only watched (some of) the early game. The non-NY team was red and they won in a blowout, 27-0 I believe. Grrrr . . . 

My rooting was apparently lacking. So I made an appt. with my doctor, going in Monday AM for a "rooting blood test." They check the amount of serum "ruts" and will tell me if I'm lacking.

I hope I don't have to go on medication. Wish me luck.


----------



## Kaila

Hi, all. 
I am hanging in here, and I enjoyed seeing the posts on this thread, from yesterday.

It was confusing when I watched parts of those 2 games, yesterday, (Saturday)
because teams wearing red, were different teams with different players, than I saw wearing red, the previous weekend. 

They should have a rule or a law against that.

The networks and the league do not seem to realize how much this matters to we, the avid and astute observers.

But it also means that the red team I watched last week, which *might* be one of my favorite teams 
must be playing in one of the 2 games today.  I think. Not sure about it.
It might be Houston?

I did try to root for the New York team yesterday, along with OldD and DaveA, but the other QB is someone I had wanted to see, and he *did* play well, and their play calling and coach seemed the better of the 2.

I only watched parts of the first half of that 1st game, Saturday, and then needed to nap.  But that's my analysis.  I noticed from the score that NY didnt make a 2nd half comeback.

Now I am not sure if OldD caused their problem, or if I did.
I might have the same medical deficiency, mentioned in his previous post.
.  I wonder which specialty of doctor, would be best for that.  Not sure there is one here, locally.

We could consider testing ourselves, by rooting for whichever red team plays today.

While Jerry
does not like to root for teams with red uniforms, for very valid reasons given in previous postings, though that did not go well for him last week, either, when he rooted for white uniforms and they lost.

This is serious pondering.  Okay, I'd better stop my rambling now. 

Note:  One game between some teams are playing at 3pm, today, EST, and one between some other teams, is at 6pm EST.
I predict that 2 teams will win today, and 2 will lose.

The first game today is on ABC.  They seem to have more junk on screen, etc, than the Fox.

The second game today (Sunday) is on Fs1.  I dont know who gets that channel.


----------



## Old Dummy

Hi Kaila, glad to "see" you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





3 PM game is Dallas at Los Angeles. Don't care about either team, so I will aim my rooting machine once I see the uniform colors. If neither is red, well then "Houston . . . we've got a problem."

Never heard of FS1 and too lazy to Google it but I know I don't get it.

If the doc tells me the medication for "Rooting Deficiency" is dirty martinis -- then I'm all set!


----------



## jerry old

Yes TO KAILA

was watching Seattle play a team in white and  green strips (I think)
The score at the bottom of screen was Settle 14 and the other team-
I didn't know who they were-they used a big letter W on N, I couldn't make out who they were.  
The announcers mentioned "Seattle," but not the name of the other team.

If you want us to watch teams were not familiar with, players were not familiar with you need to do something!


----------



## Kaila

It's fun to see the replies.  
They made me smile. 

Seattle seemed to be a very good team, from the parts I saw of that game.

I agree, it's difficult to tell who is who.... 
The opponent team *might* have been Tampa.

Wash DC team (1st game yesterday?)  and Seattle team looked pretty good.

One of the games (I cant remember if it was this weekend or last weekend )

had one team wearing blue and white, and the other team wearing white and blue. Really?!
See any problem with that?
Or was it, one team wore blue and black, and the other wore black and blue.
No puns intended.
But gosh, those are not good color selections!

Perhaps they know we are desperate, and that's the only reason we are watching any of this.?


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila, Jerry, or whomever might be interested, here is my rooting machine. It is patented so you have to buy one from me, but because y'all are nice peeps I can let them go at cost, $2,000.


----------



## Kaila

I can definitely see why you would need to charge so much for that, OldD.
So much planning and research obviously went into the design.

I am not sure which end it starts and which it ends.
Seems like it would be very accurate and effective though.

If it predicts the winners, in addition to doing the adequate cheering, then I might place an order.

I do hope it comes all set up, because I do not think I can follow the directions to set it up.


----------



## jerry old

You do not keep the fans confused about teams, players, what's going on?
As Kaila point out, who is playing, why do they have similar uniforms?

The XFL only has one team, St. Louis which does not have an NFL
Team.  That seems to be a poor decision.

Still have not be able to find out what stadiums they play in, they have to be rented.
I'm confused, as are many of the post here-that is a good way to lose
viewers. 
 Will turn on todays game, if it is not clear as to what is going on, switch to turner classic films


----------



## Old Dummy

K: It comes with online video assembly and "How to Use" instructions.

Plz send a bank draft to:

Old Dummy
1 Elm Street
Anywhere, USA

TIA!


----------



## Old Dummy

jerry r. garner said:


> You do not keep the fans confused about teams, players, what's going on?
> As Kaila point out, who is playing, why do they have similar uniforms?
> 
> The XFL only has one team, St. Louis which does not have an NFL
> Team.  That seems to be a poor decision.
> 
> Still have not be able to find out what stadiums they play in, they have to be rented.
> I'm confused, as are many of the post here-that is a good way to lose
> viewers.
> Will turn on todays game, if it is not clear as to what is going on, switch to turner classic films



Jerry, on the stadium thing: I heard some commentator on yesterday's first game say something like "They have nice stadiums . . . " which was shown in the background behind them. I was waiting for a little more info on that (who actually owns them?) but got nuttin.


----------



## Kaila

It's amusing to me, how enthusiastic the announcers pretend to be, 
and it's funny how they are saying how wonderful ,everyone thinks it is! 

They also cite all sorts of extreme reasons why this league is relevant.  

They are very creative, but we know they are getting paid to hype it.!


----------



## Kaila

Do any of you/us/we
think that any NFL scouts are actually watching anything of these games....

and do you think that ANY one or 2 or of these players
have any chance, of getting onto a Practice squad or getting a chance to be a back-up, next NFL season?


----------



## jerry old

I'm thinking this might be a gambling league.  Don't know how that operates up, but it was a big Las Vegas deal when they were forming the league.
I think the 'wrassseling guy' who formed the league is a sleazy type.
I'm becoming disinterested on games.
(Probably a lie, if it a ballgame I tend to watch)  

Kaila-don't know, some of the receivers and running backs look good, 
but  I can't determine the quality of the defense.
I tend to watch the linemen, where the merits of the player are easier to judge.
                '


----------



## DaveA

Old Dummy said:


> K: It comes with online video assembly and "How to Use" instructions.
> 
> Plz send a bank draft to:
> 
> Old Dummy
> 1 Elm Street
> Anywhere, USA
> 
> TIA!


Can that coffee pot handle decaf and if not can you send along an adapter to handle it?  At 2   grand, the adapter shouldn't add too much to the price.

Glad to hear that you're up and about, Kaila.  Hope you health continues to improve.


----------



## Old Dummy

I watched the first minute or two, got bored, and started cooking dinner. Just came back to the TV, almost halftime and it's 3-0. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anybody watching it?

Because sales of my _Rooting Machine_ have dropped off since the SB and XFL isn't helping, I'm offering them now at the deep discout of $1699.00 each, two for $3,000 -- FREE SHIPPING!


----------



## jerry old

OD, K, Dave, Lethe,...
The biggest attraction so far is *seeing what you guys think* of this XFL.
The rodeo is over, so I will take a peak.

Flash: China admits 'we have a problem, much worse than has been portrayed.'
The world is too small, after discussing China, 'We (USA) are concerned
how it is going to effect our GNP.'
Right, that's my concern


----------



## jerry old

6 to 3 dallas, got my mind set on boring, take a shower
darn. LA scored now 
LA 9  Dallas 3  You guys are betting big money, washing machines, toasters, coffee pot handles
Betch a 12 oz Dr. Pepper Dallas looses ,


----------



## Kaila

DaveA said:


> Can that coffee pot handle decaf and if not can you send along an adapter to handle it? At 2 grand, the adapter shouldn't add too much to the price.



So funny, Dave. Thanks for that comment! 



Old Dummy said:


> I watched the first minute or two, got bored, and started cooking dinner. Just came back to the TV, almost halftime and it's 3-0.



I had to go back to bed for a while.... then I couldn't remember what I saw of the first game.
Oh, it took a while, but I remembered I hadn't seen it.

Now, it is shocking to see, that near the end of the game, both teams have finally remembered that the goal is to get the ball into the end zone.




jerry r. garner said:


> OD, K, Dave, Lethe,...
> The biggest attraction so far is *seeing what you guys think* of this XFL.



I agree totally about that, Jerry!!!!

JERRY, turn on the game.  It has less than 2 minutes left, and it looks like a DALLAS team might win a game!


----------



## Kaila

*MIGHT.  They still might manage to lose it.  *


----------



## jerry old

the rascals trapped me by scoring points
less than 2 minutes to go, they show the offensive cord. in the both calling plays-an interesting wrinkle, is that new?

Another new wrinkle, Dallas won...XFl stands not ready for prime time
(sorry SNL)


----------



## Kaila

jerry r. garner said:


> they show the offensive cord. in the both calling plays-an interesting wrinkle, is that new?



Yes, that is interesting, and they also show the booth reviews, in the booth.
And it's good to hear the refs on the field talk to each other, and to the booth review people.


----------



## jerry old

K:
Got a shot of the stadium after the game, it looks like a double AA baseball
park, they normally hold 20K plus.  
There was an upper deck (empty) and limited seats on what would be
the outfield in a baseball park.
Didn't show other side of stadium, you would think there would be seats
there too.
Stadiums are a secret, I would guess they do not want you  to see how
few people attend.


----------



## Kaila

I noted the QB in one of the various red uniforms 

his name: P.J. Walker.... wore #11 .....maybe plays for Houston?
Seems quite skilled, both weeks I saw him.

Also another QB looked to have some potential...QB Cordale Jones?
I don't remember which team. 

I do wonder if *any* of the XFL players will get a chance in the NFL, based on what they do, in this league, or if none of them will. Just curious about it.
What do any of you think?


----------



## jerry old

I do wonder if *any* of the XFL players will get a chance in the NFL, based on what they do, in this league, or if none of them will. Just curious about it.
What do any of you think? 
[/QUOTE]
you can bet the nfl has people looking, but they have all the states on  the players from college...At times they look good, but you have to measure
the level of the competition, we don't know that!

did like the events going on in booth, knew it went on, but had never viewed it.  Wonder how they censor the cussing when the players screw up the designed play.


----------



## Kaila

It's another Saturday...in late February. 
I am just now, watching little parts of the first half of the first XFL game of this weekend.

It's on ABC, 2pm to 5 pm, EST ...and features my "favorite" XFL QB, P.J. Walker, for Houston.

He made a few great plays in the first quarter already today...when i was switching my focus on and off the game.

I will likely need a nap, during the 2nd half  of this game.
I dont know if I will watch the next one, later today. I will probably take a glance at part of it, later on....

It is at 5pm-8pm....on Fox.

Thanks to @Bonnie 
I look at the schedule she put on this thread, to find out, each week.  This is the 3rd week of this league's season....

Tomorow, Sunday, there are 2 games, one at 3-pm and one at 6pm.  On ESPN, i think, and the 2nd one maybe on FS1.


----------



## jerry old

Jerry Clanville is coaching, is that the same guy that coached in Atlanta?
I thought that was jerry Glanville?

Google: no there different guys, jerry clanville is defensive cord for TB, not
the Jerry Glanville that coached Atlanta Falcons.


----------



## Kaila

You're right, Jerry.
I had to google that, as I had no recall at all, of his name.

I think they spell it Jerry Glanville. I JUST now looked it up, but cannot remember for certain.

But anyway, he *did* coach in NFL, for Atlanta, and for another team...  perhaps Houston Oilers?

He played football in college, *and *
he also was a driver and owner in NASCAR, and also was an analyst for one of those sports, i have no recall which one!

The Tampa XFL team, (he is coaching today) lost both week 1 and week 2, but are managing to compete in this one, today.

Houston won both of their first 2 weeks games, and look good to day too.
Might be an interesting 2nd half, or game conclusion, but i've got to go back to bed now.


----------



## DaveA

Sadly, I can't even work up enough enthusiasm to turn on one of these XFL games. Maybe it's the lack of any particular team interest or not being familiar with *ANY*  of the players?

I've actually developed more interest in the Premier Soccer league in the UK.  I chose to follow Watford and they are 18th or 19th in a 20 team league. ☹   Liverpool, who are undefeated and lead the League are owned by John Henry, owner of the Boston Red Sox.


----------



## jerry old

K:
Your right, that Houston QB has an NFL arm, I've never heard of him, but he can throw that ball accurately.
I wish we knew how to judge the opposition, which would tell us just how good he is.
beginning to like the different things XFL does with the camera, especially
when they go to booth of offensive cord and defensive cord.....

Dave A-quit watching that soccer,  we need your imput

Old D-where you at.
Bonnie?


----------



## Kaila

HI there, @DaveA
Good to see you here.


I think it's good , if you find  some interest in the soccer, to go for that.
Or if you have some other activities altogether,  that you are able to do,  that you like to do!
I would also, as I too, have very little real interest in the XFL.

I watch a small bit of baseball and even a little of basketball, sometimes, in between, for some distractions, but I know you don't like Basket-Ball, and I don't know if you watch Hockey, which is so popular in New England,  but I don't.

If you do _want_ to watch any of the XFL games,
I just turn it on, when I cant and dont have any better options for my own situation,
and then I focus on the plays, and I have found some players to find a bit of interest in,

but if I had something else I was able to do, and had family members like you do,  I too would find them all much more interesting than i find this league!

As Jerry said, @Old Dummy   where are you, and what are you up to, lately? 

The QB's for the XFL teams of Wash DC and Houston and Seattle and Dallas,  look pretty good to me.
Maybe not great, but enough for me (and perhaps one of you) to have something to watch....though only when I cant do anything else.


----------



## Kaila

@oldman 
Have you watched any of these games?
I wondered what you thought of them, if you did.


----------



## Old Dummy

Hi folks, good to "see" y'all! The notification system here is not the best. This has happened before, but I wasn't notified of any action here until Kaila's post #104, just above, came on. Oh well.

I didn't watch any XFL yesterday as I was away most of the day. I'm home all day today but won't be able to watch anything cuz I don't get ESPN or FS1.

FWIW: I don't know ANY of the players or coaches so I'm pretty much in the dark when these games are on. And to be honest, in previous weeks I had most of them on but I didn't really pay much attention to them.

But spring is on the way (doesn't get dark til around 6:00 now) and time to gradually switch my lifestyle to "summer mode", and that doesn't include football (or any other sports).

September will be here soon enough!


----------



## jerry old

Old D
yea, difficult to become involved, some interesting aspects, but
not sufficient to make you watch whole game.

watching tv is about all I can do so guess i'll keep watching


----------



## Kaila

Hi, all....
It seems that none of us has felt inspired to watch XFL games, nor have any of us become enthralled, after *try*ing to get interested in them, by having watched some.....

But as I am extremely limited in what I am able to do, otherwise,  I will turn them on for brief times, today and tomorrow, anyway, between naps, for a little of any possible distraction.

Will I be the only one?  Or is anyone else desperate enough, even though they are not very interested?

Today's (Saturday, Leap day) XFL Games schedule:  2p.m. on ABC;  and 5p.m. on FOX (Seattle)

Tomorrow's (Sunday, March 1st) XFL Games schedule: 4 p.m. on FS1 (Houston VS Dallas)
and 7 p.m. on ESPN2 (D.C. vs Tampa)

Those Saturday channels, many of us do get.
Just some of us, get the channels for the Sunday games, this week.  (Unless they may have decided to move them to FOX and/or to ABC or ESPN)


----------



## jerry old

nap,  watch a bit, if bored, back to bed, sounds good to me


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Hi, all....
> It seems that none of us has felt inspired to watch XFL games, nor have any of us become enthralled, after *try*ing to get interested in them, by having watched some.....
> 
> But as I am extremely limited in what I am able to do, otherwise,  I will turn them on for brief times, today and tomorrow, anyway, between naps, for a little of any possible distraction.
> 
> Will I be the only one?  Or is anyone else desperate enough, even though they are not very interested?
> 
> Today's (Saturday, Leap day) XFL Games schedule:  2p.m. on ABC;  and 5p.m. on FOX (Seattle)
> 
> Tomorrow's (Sunday, March 1st) XFL Games schedule: 4 p.m. on FS1 (Houston VS Dallas)
> and 7 p.m. on ESPN2 (D.C. vs Tampa)
> 
> Those Saturday channels, many of us do get.
> Just some of us, get the channels for the Sunday games, this week.  (Unless they may have decided to move them to FOX and/or to ABC or ESPN)



Hi Kaila! How are you doing? -- ok I hope. Long time!

I did watch a bit of today's early game but that was it. Total watching time was 10 minutes or less, lol. One shot of the stands showed a few peeps in the first few rows, but everything above that was empty. Ha, I bet it'll die an ugly death. Will they even make it out of their first season?

Tomorrow's games won't even be available to me, so I'll have to find something else interesting to do. Supposed to go up to 39° -- maybe I'll watch the snow melt!


----------



## Don M.

I've watched "bits and pieces" of some of these XFL games, in the past 2 or 3 weeks.  These games/players kind of remind me of college level football....players not as "skilled" as most NFL teams....however, fairly entertaining with One exception, IMO.  I don't like the constant coverage of the coaches in the booth calling the plays....I would far rather see the cameras staying on the action on the field.  These coaches are all calling the plays in some "coded language/terms" which have no meaning to anyone watching.  I would hope and assume that as this league matures, the emphasis will be on the Game, and not the "supporting cast".  I will be kind of surprised if this league lasts more than a couple of years.


----------



## jerry old

noted uniforms are tucked into pants, very few 289-300 pound linemen in nfl   can keep shirt tucked in pants.  Look neater and trimmer than nfl
, not as big


----------



## Kaila

Well, this present weekend is week 4 of this go-round.

Is that longer than the previous one(s) lasted?   Or shorter? 

Does anyone know, or have input on that?  I was curious if this one, so far, seems any more "successful" than previous attempts at similar?

Good to see you check in, here, @Old Dummy    ...I am not doing well enough to be able to do something more interesting, than intermittently gaze at these games, or at this laptop....and nap, eat.....etc.....
But at least, I am hanging in here!

Now, from what your post said,
 you will have to find a way to occupy 10 extra minutes of your day, today, than you did yesterday, 
when you spent about that long, watching the XFL.  

I expect that will not be too difficult, and that you will not have missed too much, by doing something else! 

Houston seems to have the best QB, from what parts I have seen...of him and of some of the others...


----------



## DaveA

I gave it a try but just can't work up any enthusiasm for the whole XFL thing.  Baseball will soon be here and that's probably where my focus will be.  My Red Sox are joining the Astros with the "scarlet letter" painted on their foreheads as cheats.

Hopefully this will all pass and the game will go on.  It's not that sign stealing hasn't been around as long as the game itself. Just the "new and improved" method of carrying it out.

And if one wishes to make TV viewing even more painful, just switch to FOX, CNN, or MSNBC, and listen to them droning on about the next election and who's the latest "unloyal" government employee to be fired.  This news make the XFL look like the SuperBowl and World Series combined!!!


----------



## jerry old

K. Old D, Dava A
You think we might just be 'football'ed out?'
For me,  it is just something to do, something to fill the time.

It takes time to build familiarity, become use to who the individual players are.  As of now, there just a bunch of guys playing football.

You know how NFL shows regional games, which has some bearing on
'your teams' standing.  XFL, too many new players, too many teams that are unknown.

What? right now I'm rooting for team with the coolest uniforms


----------



## Kaila

Yes to everything you said there in that post,  @jerry old 

Footballed out....and no familiarity...no region....no known teams....

and a problem with that last great suggestion you had there, is that they have changed uniforms each week!    

Therefore, yesterday, I got very confused that there was a green team but no green uniforms...
it took me some time to figure out that the green team was wearing white.... the opposing team had nice-looking blue uniforms, but might be a team I had rooted _against_, the week before!

By the time I figured that out, I was getting bored with the game and was too worn out, myself, to continue watching.... 

It's a good thing, I don't care about these games, because I have no idea who won. 
I think I *am truly* footballed out!

Thanks for helping me to diagnose that new condition I am in!


----------



## jerry old

Yes, K. but what are we going to find to replace football, reruns of 'Lucy?'

I get fed up every football season, watching 3 hrs of football, what a waste
of time.  Yet, every Sunday, I'm glued to tv.
Don't care for basketball (You?), hockey, gymnastic, same old routines year after year...  

XFL is good for a ten minute break, more if there moving the ball


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Well, this present weekend is week 4 of this go-round.
> 
> Is that longer than the previous one(s) lasted?   Or shorter?
> 
> Does anyone know, or have input on that?  I was curious if this one, so far, seems any more "successful" than previous attempts at similar?
> 
> Good to see you check in, here, @Old Dummy    ...I am not doing well enough to be able to do something more interesting, than intermittently gaze at these games, or at this laptop....and nap, eat.....etc.....
> But at least, I am hanging in here!
> 
> Now, from what your post said,
> you will have to find a way to occupy 10 extra minutes of your day, today, than you did yesterday,
> when you spent about that long, watching the XFL.
> 
> I expect that will not be too difficult, and that you will not have missed too much, by doing something else!
> 
> Houston seems to have the best QB, from what parts I have seen...of him and of some of the others...



Hi K, good to "see" you! Jerry and Dave too!

Previous league: Don't remember anything about it really. I think I was watching "arena" football also, which the XFL is not. At any rate, this isn't going to work for me. I don't care about college FB or any other sports actually. Just the NFL. As I think I noted previously, my lifestyle changes this time of year what with longer days and spring around the corner. I think of FB as a fall/winter sport only.

I went for a walk today, was only about 30 out but beautiful bright sun. Days are getting longer, still some light at 6 PM. It replaced my XFL time by a factor of five! XFL watching = 10 minutes. Walk = 50 minutes.

From the other posts here today, I guess none of us really have our rooting skills down pat. I had an old "Rooting for Dummies" book around here somewhere but I can't find it. Somebody musta stole it!


----------



## Kaila

Old Dummy said:


> I guess none of us really have our rooting skills down pat. I had an old "Rooting for Dummies" book around here somewhere but I can't find it. Somebody musta stole it



good theory...but it apparently was *not* any of *us! 

That walk you took sounds much better!*


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> good theory...but it apparently was *not* any of *us!
> 
> That walk you took sounds much better!*



"Old people" update:

I have, shall we say, quite "elderly" neighbors about a half mile down the road. He will be 92 the end of the month and she will be 88 next month. They live alone out here in the woods on a dirt road, nearest town is 5 miles away. She is still in good shape and without her there, he could not live by himself as he cannot get around without a walker. She doesn't even use a cane!  

At any rate they are big NFL fans, Iggles to be specific, which is where they hail from originally. I was talking to her on the phone yesterday and asked if they had watched any of the XFL games. They have, but like the rest of us they do not know any of the teams, players, or coaches. I told her there are only 8 teams, which she didn't know.

So going from what we have talked about here, and what she said about their interest, it doesn't sound like the XFL has a bright future. I had the early game on yesterday but didn't pay any attention to it.


----------



## jerry old

oLD d
I CAN'T WALK, 3o feet is about my max, I refuse to use rolling walker on
gravel road, so I;m limited in my walking ability, so there is not taking a walk.   The TV is my portal to the world.
Watching they gold miners on  Friday nights, I was ignorant as a young
man of the opportunities in ALASKA, and anywhere else for that matter.

Life the rest of us, i'll tune in TO The football game  for 15 minutes, if there doing somethingexciting, i'll     watch until they fall back into their slumber.
no, I don't think they will make it, don't know how much tv contract is worth and other finances...the money the producers are willing to gamble will tale the tale.

Remember first two years Dallas Cowboys   begin playing, if you wanted
a ticket all you had to do was go to stadium , they would give you a
ticked so the    seats would not be empty.


----------



## JustBonee

Well I watched the Houston-Seattle game yesterday - most of it anyway.   .  it was okay,  but I don't understand the rule changes,  like extra points after a TD. 
Saw the end, but I guess it technically never ended  ....  stopped  @ 2 seconds to go.  How does that happen?


----------



## jerry old

Bonnie
Your missed stick your head in every once in a while; doesn't appear any of us are interested in XFL, just marking time until NFL season begins.
Your a Cleveland fan-right?

Kaila holds this thread together.


----------



## Kaila

@Bonnie   I wonder too.  Did you see the other thread, with 2 posts on that end-of game subject?

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/xfl-major-officiating-blunder-today.46922/

It's good to see you both, @Old Dummy   and @jerry old

all interesting posts of yours above.

QB for Houston, P.J. Walker....has been showing why he was a back-up QB on COlts, behind Andrew Luck and Jacoby Brissett.
I wonder if P.J. will get another NFL chance out of this.


----------



## Kaila

Oh, @Bonnie 
After touchdowns, the XFL teams cannot have any extra point kick.

In place of that, they have 3 options, their coach can choose between;
to start at different yard line distances, and try to get into end zone.

It is one of the ways the XFL rules, make it easier for a team to attempt to possibly catch up, or win,
even if one team is behind, near the end of games.

They aimed to make it more exciting and competitive, late in games.  A lead doesn't mean as much as it does in regular NFL rules.


----------



## Old Dummy

Jerry: Me thinks yer right -- Kaila holds this thread together. She knows more about what's going on than I certainly do.







 K!


----------



## Kaila

Interacting with each other, on this thread,
 is more interesting than those games, I think we all agree on that.


----------



## JustBonee

jerry old said:


> Bonnie
> Your missed stick your head in every once in a while; doesn't appear any of us are interested in XFL, just marking time until NFL season begins.
> Your a Cleveland fan-right?



  I follow a few teams


----------



## DaveA

To be honest, I haven't seen any of the XFL since the first week-end and didn't even watch a complete game then.

As I'm also a baseball fan, my attention has been diverted to Spring Training and the various trades. A lifelong Red Sox fan, Fenway Park is the only major league park that I've attended, with the exception of watching a NY Giants game at the Polo Grounds, back before the Giants moved to San Francisco.  Must have been  early 50's as our ship was in dry-dock right across the river in Hoboken, NJ., and we could get free tickets at the USO in NYC.


----------



## Kaila

I've some good memories of making a small handful of very enjoyable, fun trips to Fenway Park, @DaveA 
It was back before many of the current renovations, which would be great to see, but not an option for me now.  Thanks for reminding me of those happy times.


----------



## DaveA

Kaila.  My last trip to Fenway was in the late 80's so it's been awhile for me as well.  My first trip when I was 13 was a game against the (then) Washington Senators. 1946 I believe.


----------



## JustBonee

Well, so long  XFL League ..... Covid-19  brought it to a complete end.  It was dismantled earlier this month for good.
A few lucky players were picked up by the NFL.


----------



## Old Dummy

Bonnie said:


> Well, so long  XFL League ..... Covid-19  brought it to a complete end.  It was dismantled earlier this month for good.
> A few lucky players were picked up by the NFL.


 
Heh, thanks for that Bonnie. I knew that it had been suspended, but didn't know that it was tossed in the eternal scrapyard. 

I'm not crying about it, despite early hopes -- I never even watched an entire game. Heck I never even watched an entire half.


----------



## jerry old

it had some things that should be kept, some that shouldn't


----------



## Kaila

Well, OldD, did you watch a single kick-off?


Thanks for that funny post, @Old Dummy

I am just here for a moment, to say hello to all.... busy with other stuff.....
Take care, everyone!

Oh, there's  @jerry old
and I agree,
but NFL says they are unlikely to even have a sky judge, that was proposed by some NFL  teams, and would correct wrong calls that decide some significant NFL games.
Oh well, you were right, back when you explained it, J., that maybe they just refuse to adopt something from an "inferior" league.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Well, OldD, did you watch a single kick-off?
> 
> 
> Thanks for that funny post, @Old Dummy
> 
> I am just here for a moment, to say hello to all.... busy with other stuff.....
> Take care, everyone!
> 
> Oh, there's Jerry, and I agree,
> but NFL says they are unlikely to even have a sky judge, that was proposed by some NFL  teams, and would correct wrong calls that decide some significant NFL games.
> Oh well, you were right, back when you explained it, J., that maybe they just refuse to adopt something from an "interior" league.



Good to "see" you K! Of course, most importantly, how are you folks doing? Everybody in your circle ok?

I did watch several kickoffs. After a few minutes or so, I would leave it on but go back to surfing -- much like I do when an NFL game is on that I have no interest in. From time to time of course, I might go back for a bit then leave again.

Oh well, we can only hope that the NFL is back in the fall. Everything I'm hearing is that it will be.


----------



## Kaila

You have to admit that the XFL uniforms were colorful, right?

And we agreed some time ago, that is one of the important things we all look for in sports viewing.   

My little circle is very saddened and stressed, over the local escalations, but are okay so far, and hanging in here.
Colorful crocuses blooming in the yard, don't seem to mind or care, what goes on around them, and it's great to see their bright petals !


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> You have to admit that the XFL uniforms were colorful, right?
> 
> And we agreed some time ago, that is one of the important things we all look for in sports viewing.
> 
> My little circle is very saddened and stressed, over the local escalations, but are okay so far, and hanging in here.
> Colorful crocuses blooming in the yard, don't seem to mind or care, what goes on around them, and it's great to see their bright petals !



Colors: Yes, very important. And some of them were quite nice!

Throughout the very brief life of the XFL we never got much rooting practice. Who is it -- Bonnie? -- that said she doesn't know how to root properly, and she didn't get chance to improve. Hopefully she found a copy of the out-of-print "Rooting for Dummies" (not that she's dumb) and she can practice all summer. Maybe she should check Youtube, I'm sure somebody has got a video about it.

Yes, my daffodils and some wild flowers are blooming. I'm sitting on my porch as I type this, it's 60-something out.


----------



## Kaila

It's hard to practice rooting for something when there's nothing to root for,
but you could probably produce a video on it anyway, OldD.

But how do you know we weren't rooting for the half season, while you were surfing?


----------



## Kaila

Daffodils are up out of the ground, but not budding yet.
We're behind your plants.  A few pansy types are the only other thing besides crocus,  in bloom here, so far.


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> It's hard to practice rooting for something when there's nothing to root for,
> but you could probably produce a video on it anyway, OldD.
> 
> But how do you know we weren't rooting for the half season, while you were surfing?



The scant times I watched, I rooted for the best colored uniforms. Isn't that how you build yourself up as a professional, accepted fan for any particular sports team? I mean, it isn't that the team is closest to you geographically, or how well they trounced a team you hate, but the color combo of their uniforms?

So are you admitting to being a closet rooter?

Old Dummy doing his thing during the ill-fated XFL half-season:


----------



## Kaila

Couldn't you balance a TV, on your surfboard, and keep an eye on the program, while riding the waves,  @Old Dummy   ?

(and could you converse with us, at the same time?)


----------



## Old Dummy

Kaila said:


> Couldn't you balance a TV, on your surfboard, and keep an eye on the program, while riding the waves,  @Old Dummy   ?
> 
> (and could you converse with us, at the same time?)



Well not quite there yet, but Imma trying!


----------



## DaveA

I, for one, won't be "missing" the XFL  because I never got to enjoy it.  A couple of 10 minute looks is all that I gave it.  Nothing in particular wrong with it but just couldn't work up any interest. 

I do tend to be a "homer" and if there's been a team here in Massachusetts, I'd have probably followed it a bit more.   After all, I followed the Patriots when they were in the old AFL, as soon as they hit the TV screens. I didn't actually get to a live game until they were in the NFL.


----------



## jerry old

went to three cowboy games in the 7o's (free tickets), never again, park 1/2 mile from stadium, plus all the walking once inside the stadium 
the players were about       6" tall, much better on TV.


----------



## Old Dummy

jerry old said:


> went to three cowboy games in the 7o's (free tickets), never again, park 1/2 mile from stadium, plus all the walking once inside the stadium
> the players were about       6" tall, much better on TV.





I went to three Bills' games, late '90s-early 2000s. I've never been a morning person, and this was like getting up to go to work. I live 80-90 miles from the stadium so we had to start early. Tailgating was fun though.

Getting out of the area after the game was over was a nightmare. Luckily I was always a passenger, which was a bit better.

I'm a technical guy, and when watching a game I want to know everything that's going on -- the downs, how far to go to get the first, who got a flag and why, why was a play under review, etc. Ha, forget all that when you're at the stadium.

Somebody suggested getting a pocket radio with ear thingies and tune it to the game. I did that for the second game and it was a YUGE help.

Overall it was fun in its own way and I don't regret doing it, but I won't ever again. I much prefer to get out of bed when I want, shuffle to the couch at 1:00 pm in my jammies, settle in, having every tidbit of info right there in front of me, and zero traffic.


----------



## Ken N Tx

jerry old said:


> went to three cowboy games in the 7o's (free tickets), never again, park 1/2 mile from stadium, plus all the walking once inside the stadium
> the players were about       6" tall, much better on TV.


In the 90's, I hauled the visiting team's equipment from the airport to the stadium..Got sideline passes and hauled them back to the airport..Paid me $385 for the day!! Great fun..


----------

